# excel sheet for plumbing works design



## ابراهيم الجمل (18 مارس 2018)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_
_
_ اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب _
_
_
_ اقدم لكم اليوم _
_
_
_excel sheet for plumbing works design_

http://www.mediafire.com/file/u4sayge4en9ji4p/تصميم+المياة+والصرف.rar

يارب ينال اعجابكم 
​


----------

